# London DST Change



## Triple B (27 October 2018)

just a heads up to the FX traders .
London changes back from DST to their standard time on sunday .
So next week London opens 5pm Sydney time. 
Good trading


----------



## Triple B (28 October 2018)

Thought of you when I posted that Peter 2


----------



## peter2 (28 October 2018)

Thank you. It's important info and I will modify my UK session time indicator.


----------



## Triple B (2 November 2018)

And This weekend The USA comes off DST . So NY opens at 10pm Sydney Time. 
Dont forget to set those indicator times Peter 2


----------

